# Bunker spiel - Wirtschaftssimulation



## Marethyu0 (23. Dezember 2015)

_Hey Leute,

ich hab  mal eine Idee für ein kleines online *Wirtschaftssimulation* Spiel und wollte mal  fragen was Ihr von meiner Idee haltet:_

*Szenario:*
Die Welt wurde durch die Wasserkriege 2063 zerstört.  Doch eine private Organisation hat eine handvoll Bunker gebaut, von denen der Spieler ein Präsident  eines Bunkers ist.
Dieser muss das ganze Zeug wie Rohstoffbeschaffung , Reststoffmanagement, etc. managen.
*
Beeinflussungsmöglichkeiten:
*Der Präsident muss seine Institutionen (Bsp.: Müllverbrennung, Recycling, Agrarflächen, ...) erweitern und in Produktion halten. 
Um die Bewohner am Leben zu halten, muss er Rohstoffe beschaffen. Diese kann er auch durch Kommunikation mit anderen  Präsidenten erhalten.

*Ziel:*
Das Ziel ist es durch Teamwork die Wiederbesiedlung der Erde zu erreichen. Diese wird anhand von Maßstäben wie Temperatur,  etc. berechnet.

Danach kann das Spiel neugestartet werden.
_
Was haltet Ihr davon?
Schreibt ein kurzes Kommentar 

LG
_


----------



## PcJuenger (24. Dezember 2015)

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber da sind ziemliche Parallelen zur Fallout-Serie zu erkennen, Vault-Tec lässt grüßen. 
Zumal es so eine Art BUnkersimulation schon mit Fallout: Shelter gibt, mehr oder minder.

Was allerdings kein Abbruch für deine Idee ist.

Die Frage wäre ja: Wie willst du es umsetzen?


----------

